# Best way to bond with two Budgies



## Dottysangel

Hi Guys.

I've had my two budgies (Pickle-Green/Nugget-Yellow) for nearly two months.
They are fantastic little budgies an i enjoy their company and listening to them chattering along however i have been doing what was suggested in getting them used to me.
I have spent time with my hand resting in their cage, sitting next to their cage and chatting to them. Nugget is getting better and braver and confidence is growing as he is happy to sit on my finger, hand and walk up and down my arm.
Pickle however is very reluctant to do any of this, i have managed to get very close to him at times (i once managed to get my face right next to him and he didn't even flinch) but with hands he seems to not be very interested.
I have read that they can become jelouse if they believe one budgie is being favoured so i try my best to to let this happen.
Has anyone any advice as to what i can do to help Pickles confidence with me?
Any advice is welcome.


----------



## shaz128blue

Hi
I know there are some super guys here who can give the best advice, but I have two also and am trying. Lulu is more brave but I'm hoping that Max will follow suit in due course.

From what I understand and I'm certainly still learning this bit, we just need to be patience.

Good luck xx


----------



## Birdmanca

You have 1 budgie who is willing to be friendly to you and 1 who is not too chummy toward you. Truth is, with a pair, it is very hard to be friends with both. I have had a pair of budgies and was never able to click with either of them. When one of them died, the living bird took to staying on his ladder and looking in the mirror atop it for 2 months. I had never had luck in being friends with this bird. A neighbor asked to have the bird, as she knew a lot more about budgies that me. I let her have the bird so she could try her luck with the bird.


----------



## aluz

You can carry on with training in that fashion and it's okay if Nugget is more receptive to you when compared with Pickle. 
Later on, when your bond with Nugget is more solidified, you can use him to gain Pickle's trust.
I have used this method successfully many times by taking advantage of the bond I have with a budgie who is very tame and bonded to me. 
The untamed budgie watched the interaction I have with the super tame one and realizes I'm not a threat. From that moment on the taming process is more easily achieved.

From this latest photo you have posted I'm seeing a lot of white on your Pickle's cere, if that is what you see for real, then Pickle is a girl.


----------



## FaeryBee

*aluz has offered you very good advice. :thumbsup:

You might want to consider giving the method in this link a try.
Several members have had very good luck using this with multiple budgies.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

Good luck and enjoy the journey with your two precious little birds. :hug:*


----------



## mexicoandice

Aluz has once again given great advice! 

I am in the same situation as you! I have one buddy who doesn't mind stepping on my hand or eating from it, and one who would rather not! But it is nothing to worry about.  It just depends on their personality.

Best wishes,

-mexicoandice


----------



## jrook

Hi.. sounds like you are doing a really good job getting to know your budgies!! I think budgies have such individual personalities, and you are seeing this with yours. Right now, I have a female (who looks similar to your Pickle) who is fairly friendly (when it suits her) and a rescue budgie, who is really not.. yet, anyway. He just needs ongoing time and TONS of patience. I bet your little Pickle will get there watching Nugget be brave and actually liking your attention... Best wishes and keep at it!


----------

